# Errore di compilzione gnome-settings-daemon

## luca120

Ciao a tutti aggiornando il sistema mi esce un errore che non riesco a risolvere vi posto l'errore a cui mi riferisco

```

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemond".

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

e in tanto che ci sono, che forse chiearisce meglio il problema posto il build.log  :Smile: 

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: gnome@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux libnotify multilib policykit userland_GNU

 [32;01m*[0m Building volume media keys using GStreamer

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work

>>> Unpacking gnome-settings-daemon-2.30.0-gst-vol-control-support.patch to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work

unpack gnome-settings-daemon-2.30.0-gst-vol-control-support.patch: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gnome-settings-daemon-2.30.0-gst-vol-control-support.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1-netfs-monitor.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1-lcdfilter.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1 ...

 * econf: updating gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-static --disable-debug --with-libnotify --enable-polkit --disable-pulse --enable-gstreamer --disable-smartcard-support

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.37.1... 0.41.1 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.2

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking what warning flags to pass to the C compiler... -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes

checking what language compliance flags to pass to the C compiler... 

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for SETTINGS_DAEMON... yes

checking for SETTINGS_PLUGIN... yes

checking for glib-genmarshal... /usr/bin/glib-genmarshal

checking for gconftool-2... /usr/bin/gconftool-2

Using config source xml:merged:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults for schema installation

Using $(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas as install directory for schema files

checking for LIBNOTIFY... yes

checking for X... libraries , headers 

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for XListInputDevices in -lXi... yes

checking for X11/extensions/XInput.h... yes

checking for XDevicePresenceNotifyEvent... yes

checking for FONTCONFIG... yes

checking for XF86MiscQueryExtension in -lXxf86misc... yes

checking for X11/extensions/xf86misc.h... yes

checking X11/extensions/XKB.h usability... yes

checking X11/extensions/XKB.h presence... yes

checking for X11/extensions/XKB.h... yes

checking for LIBGNOMEKBDUI... yes

checking for GIOUNIX... yes

checking for GST... yes

checking for POLKIT... yes

checking for more warnings... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating gnome-settings-daemon/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/a11y-keyboard/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/background/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/clipboard/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/common/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/datetime/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/dummy/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/font/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/housekeeping/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/keybindings/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/keyboard/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/media-keys/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/media-keys/cut-n-paste/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/mouse/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/smartcard/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/sound/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/typing-break/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/xrandr/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/xrdb/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/xrdb/data/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/xsettings/Makefile

config.status: creating data/Makefile

config.status: creating data/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop.in

config.status: creating data/gnome-settings-daemon.pc

config.status: creating data/gnome-settings-daemon-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

                    gnome-settings-daemon 2.32.1

                    =============================

   prefix:                   /usr

   exec_prefix:              ${prefix}

        libdir:                   /usr/lib64

        bindir:                   ${exec_prefix}/bin

        sbindir:                  ${exec_prefix}/sbin

        sysconfdir:               /etc

        sysconfsubdir:            

        localstatedir:            /var/lib

        plugindir:                $(libdir)/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0

        datadir:                  /usr/share

   source code location:     .

   compiler:        x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

   cflags:                -O2 -pipe -march=native

        Maintainer mode:          

        dbus-1 system.d dir:      ${sysconfdir}/dbus-1/system.d

        PolicyKit support:        yes

        Libnotify support:        yes

        GStreamer support:        yes

        PulseAudio support:       false

        Smartcard support:        false

        Profiling support:        no

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1 ...

make 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1'

Making all in gnome-settings-daemon

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/gnome-settings-daemon'

dbus-binding-tool --prefix=gnome_settings_manager --mode=glib-server gnome-settings-manager.xml > gnome-settings-manager-glue.h

dbus-binding-tool --prefix=gnome_settings_manager --mode=glib-client gnome-settings-manager.xml > gnome-settings-client.h

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/gnome-settings-daemon'

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_PLUGINDIR=\""/usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0"\" -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include      -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include    -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.Tpo -c -o libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.lo `test -f 'gnome-settings-profile.c' || echo './'`gnome-settings-profile.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_PLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0\" -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.Tpo -c gnome-settings-profile.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.o

mv -f .deps/libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.Tpo .deps/libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -O2 -pipe -march=native -export-dynamic  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libgsd-profile.la  libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.lo   

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libgsd-profile.a .libs/libgsd_profile_la-gnome-settings-profile.o 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libgsd-profile.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgsd-profile.la" && ln -s "../libgsd-profile.la" "libgsd-profile.la" )

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_PLUGINDIR=\""/usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0"\" -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include     -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include   -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT gnome_settings_daemon-main.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-main.Tpo -c -o gnome_settings_daemon-main.o `test -f 'main.c' || echo './'`main.c

main.c: In function ‘daemon_start’:

main.c:354: warning: ignoring return value of ‘read’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

main.c: In function ‘daemon_detach’:

main.c:376: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

main.c: In function ‘daemon_terminate_parent’:

main.c:387: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

mv -f .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-main.Tpo .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-main.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_PLUGINDIR=\""/usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0"\" -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include     -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include   -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-manager.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-manager.Tpo -c -o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-manager.o `test -f 'gnome-settings-manager.c' || echo './'`gnome-settings-manager.c

mv -f .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-manager.Tpo .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-manager.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_PLUGINDIR=\""/usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0"\" -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include     -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include   -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin.Tpo -c -o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin.o `test -f 'gnome-settings-plugin.c' || echo './'`gnome-settings-plugin.c

mv -f .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin.Tpo .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_PLUGINDIR=\""/usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0"\" -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include     -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include   -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin-info.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin-info.Tpo -c -o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin-info.o `test -f 'gnome-settings-plugin-info.c' || echo './'`gnome-settings-plugin-info.c

mv -f .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin-info.Tpo .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin-info.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec"\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_PLUGINDIR=\""/usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0"\" -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include     -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include   -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-module.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-module.Tpo -c -o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-module.o `test -f 'gnome-settings-module.c' || echo './'`gnome-settings-module.c

mv -f .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-module.Tpo .deps/gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-module.Po

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -pipe -march=native  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gnome-settings-daemon gnome_settings_daemon-main.o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-manager.o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin.o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin-info.o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-module.o  libgsd-profile.la -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lcairo -lpng14 -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgconf-2 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gnome-settings-daemon gnome_settings_daemon-main.o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-manager.o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin.o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-plugin-info.o gnome_settings_daemon-gnome-settings-module.o -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic  ./.libs/libgsd-profile.a /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so -L/usr/lib64/qt4 /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libcairo.so /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib64/libxcb-shm.so /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so /usr/lib64/libXrender.so -lEGL -lQtGui -lQtCore /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libxcb.so /usr/lib64/libXau.so /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so -lGL /usr/lib64/libpng14.so /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so -lm /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so /usr/lib64/libexpat.so /usr/lib64/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so -lresolv -lz /usr/lib64/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so -pthread

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/gnome-settings-daemon'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/gnome-settings-daemon'

Making all in plugins

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/plugins'

Making all in common

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/plugins/common'

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include  -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.Tpo -c -o libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.lo `test -f 'eggaccelerators.c' || echo './'`eggaccelerators.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.Tpo -c eggaccelerators.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.o

mv -f .deps/libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.Tpo .deps/libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include  -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.Tpo -c -o libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.lo `test -f 'gsd-keygrab.c' || echo './'`gsd-keygrab.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.Tpo -c gsd-keygrab.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.o

mv -f .deps/libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.Tpo .deps/libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include  -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.Tpo -c -o libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.lo `test -f 'gsd-osd-window.c' || echo './'`gsd-osd-window.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.Tpo -c gsd-osd-window.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.o

mv -f .deps/libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.Tpo .deps/libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -O2 -pipe -march=native -export_dynamic -module -avoid-version -no-undefined -lSM -lICE -lXext -lX11  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libcommon.la  libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.lo libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.lo libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.lo -pthread -lgconf-2 -lgnome-desktop-2 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lstartup-notification-1 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lcairo -lpng14 -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgio-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libcommon.a .libs/libcommon_la-eggaccelerators.o .libs/libcommon_la-gsd-keygrab.o .libs/libcommon_la-gsd-osd-window.o 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libcommon.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libcommon.la" && ln -s "../libcommon.la" "libcommon.la" )

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/plugins/common'

Making all in a11y-keyboard

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/plugins/a11y-keyboard'

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../../gnome-settings-daemon -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGTKBUILDERDIR=\""/usr/share/gnome-settings-daemon"\"  -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include  -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore    -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.Tpo -c -o liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.lo `test -f 'gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.c' || echo './'`gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../../gnome-settings-daemon -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGTKBUILDERDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome-settings-daemon\" -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.Tpo -c gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.o

mv -f .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.Tpo .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../../gnome-settings-daemon -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGTKBUILDERDIR=\""/usr/share/gnome-settings-daemon"\"  -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include  -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore    -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.Tpo -c -o liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.lo `test -f 'gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.c' || echo './'`gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../../gnome-settings-daemon -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGTKBUILDERDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome-settings-daemon\" -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.Tpo -c gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.o

mv -f .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.Tpo .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../../gnome-settings-daemon -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGTKBUILDERDIR=\""/usr/share/gnome-settings-daemon"\"  -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include  -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore    -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.Tpo -c -o liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.lo `test -f 'gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.c' || echo './'`gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../../gnome-settings-daemon -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGTKBUILDERDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome-settings-daemon\" -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.Tpo -c gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.o

mv -f .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.Tpo .deps/liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -DQT_SHARED -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore    -O2 -pipe -march=native -export_dynamic -module -avoid-version -no-undefined  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o liba11y-keyboard.la -rpath /usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0 liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-plugin.lo liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-keyboard-manager.lo liba11y_keyboard_la-gsd-a11y-preferences-dialog.lo  -pthread -lgconf-2 -lgnome-desktop-2 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lstartup-notification-1 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lcairo -lpng14 -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgio-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -lXxf86misc -pthread -lnotify -lgtk-x11-2.0 -ldbus-glib-1 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lcairo -lpng14 -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgmodule-2.0 -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0    

/bin/grep: /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [liba11y-keyboard.la] Errore 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/plugins/a11y-keyboard'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/plugins'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1'

make: *** [all] Errore 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   compile failure

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3227:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2516:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "compile failure"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1'
```

a cosa si può riferire quell'errore?

----------

## Onip

```
/bin/grep: /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.la: No such file or directory 
```

prova ad installare dev-util/lafilefixer e a dare

```
# lafilefixer --justfixit
```

Inoltre attiva la FEATURE fixlafiles in make.conf, in modo che quel passaggio venga fatto automaticamente per ogni ebuild che emergerai in futuro.

poi, ovviamente, riprova l'aggiornamento.

p.s. invece che postare il log intero metti solo le parti in cui ci sono gli errori significativi.

----------

## luca120

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /bin/grep: /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.la: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

ok scusa la prossima volta metto solo la parte significativa  :Smile:  adesso ho lanciato il comando ma cosa dovrebbe fare?

----------

## Onip

 *luca120 wrote:*   

> ma cosa dovrebbe fare?

 

I dev gentoo stanno (per qualche oscuro, ma sicuramente utile, motivo) progressivamente eliminando i file .la generati da libtool dai vari pacchetti. È opportuno perciò "correggere" quelli già presenti sul sistema (con lafilefixer) e correggere al volo i .la file che ancora vengono installati sul sistema (con la FEATURE per emerge).

Per più dettagli googla o cerca il forum, io questo so e questo ti dico   :Wink:  .

----------

## luca120

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *luca120 wrote:*   ma cosa dovrebbe fare? 
> 
> I dev gentoo stanno (per qualche oscuro, ma sicuramente utile, motivo) progressivamente eliminando i file .la generati da libtool dai vari pacchetti. È opportuno perciò "correggere" quelli già presenti sul sistema (con lafilefixer) e correggere al volo i .la file che ancora vengono installati sul sistema (con la FEATURE per emerge).
> 
> Per più dettagli googla o cerca il forum, io questo so e questo ti dico   .

 

scusa se rispondo solo adesso ma avevo un parziale all'università, tornado al problema ho risolto ma dopo l'aggiornamento mi sono successe due cose strane nella cartella 

```
/etc/init.d/ non c'è piu xdm
```

  infatti per loggarmi devo prima loggarmi da terminale come root e poi avviare gdm! e alla fine loggarmi come utente normale! come posso risolvere questo problema? altro problema penso facile da risolvere p che dopo il login mi esce questo errore 

```
la lingua en_IE.UTF-8 non esiste, sara utilizzata Predefinita di sistema
```

p.s magari se mi copiate il risultato del comando 

```
cat /etc/init.d/xdm
```

 posso crearmelo io il film  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

```
$ qfile /etc/init.d/xdm

x11-apps/xinit (/etc/init.d/xdm)

```

Direi di riemergelo. 

```
# emerge -1 x11-apps/xinit
```

La cosa non è (o meglio non dovrebbe) essere correlata al problema dei .la file. O si tratta di un emerge -C (o --depclean) un po' troppo affrettato oppure hai problemi di filesystem (o hard disk).

Per la lingua controlla la guida alla localizzazione.

----------

## luca120

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ qfile /etc/init.d/xdm
> 
> ...

 

mmm a me da

```
qfile /etc/init.d/xdm 

x11-base/xorg-server (/etc/init.d/xdm)
```

emergo quello?

----------

## Onip

che versione hai di xorg-server scusa?

comunque, sì, se nel tuo sistema il file è fornito da quel pacchetto emergi quello.

----------

## luca120

 *Onip wrote:*   

> che versione hai di xorg-server scusa?
> 
> comunque, sì, se nel tuo sistema il file è fornito da quel pacchetto emergi quello.

 

ho la versione 1.9.2.902 perche  :Smile:  ? ah dimenticavo, ho guardato quella che mi hai linkato (guida alla localizzazione) ma l'errore esce sempre non se ne vuole andare praticamente mi dice che non trova en_IE.UTF-8 

allora ho provato a commentare le righe rdove compariva un en_IE nel file 

```
/usr/share/i18n
```

 ma nn è cambiato nulla!!! non è che devo ri-emergere qualche libreria riguardante all'utf?

p.s per il login sistemato riemergento  xorg-server (il file /etc/init.d/xdm) è completamente cambiato rispetto a prima!! se volete lo posso far vedere!!

----------

## luca120

bump

----------

